# Quick Sword Trip



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Stephen and I were able to get out for a quick sword trip a few days ago and we got a nice one.

I uploaded a video, more pics and a full report on my blog. http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=640


----------



## Gamecocky (Jul 22, 2015)

Great write up, thats a monster sword!

Glad yall were able to figure out the sword baits on the fly, seems like they worked great with two hits in just 90min.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Now that's a nice sword : Great Job:thumbsup:


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a big one. WTG, I don't think I would last 90 minutes.


----------



## Durkee (Sep 21, 2015)

Dude that's a nice sword!!! Nice work, congrats, way to break the boat in!!!


----------



## JQbigrig (Nov 9, 2016)

Ye haw  great report and video!


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

That's Killer !
Great job guys..


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

stc1993 said:


> That's a big one. WTG, I don't think I would last 90 minutes.


We have a no tap out rule. The only way out is to break 'em off.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

That's a monster. Congrats


----------



## Bluecape (Sep 29, 2016)

Very nice Fish!!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Man congrats on the beast of a swordy!! Great video too. Very efficient trip indeed!


----------



## YakAttack (Oct 8, 2007)

Good job getting some blood on that Grady White.
Nice fish, and entertaining video.
That lightening looks pretty cool in the video, not sure I would want to see it in person.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

WOW nice Sword


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

YakAttack said:


> Good job getting some blood on that Grady White.
> Nice fish, and entertaining video.
> That lightening looks pretty cool in the video, not sure I would want to see it in person.


And we saw it up close and way more personal than in the video. I hate lightning on the water. 

I forgot to add include the recipe and pics of the fish on the plate. Have that all up on the blog http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=657 now but here is a preview


----------



## cobia02 (Aug 5, 2010)

*Nice!!!!*

Great fish! Way to battle that animal. Like the nice ice bed he had for the way back.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

He sleeps with the fishes.


----------



## SHANE704 (Feb 13, 2014)

awesome!! mind me asking what depth water and how deep bait was set?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

14-1600. It was the deep bait but not sure how deep it was. Perhaps 300


----------

